# What is the name of this composer



## bibibosu591 (6 mo ago)

Can someone please tell me the name of the piece or the one who interprets this piece






#《一千个伤心的理由》I no longer have the person I loved, and many stories have... | TikTok


225.6K Likes, 3.9K Comments. TikTok video from classic music (@classicmusic168): "#《一千个伤心的理由》I no longer have the person I loved, and many stories have reasons to be sad☘️☘️☘️🍁". 原声 - classic music.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

It’s just new age / lite instrumental, not classical


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I've tried Shazam for you the only answer a bit in the same genre is Simon Rickham .
Sorry


----------



## bibibosu591 (6 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> I've tried Shazam for you the only answer a bit in the same genre is Simon Rickham .
> Sorry


Thanks


----------

